# You can still have a cheap holiday in Spain despite low exchange rates



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Well this is interesting.......despite low exchange rates this illustration will hopefully encourage holidaymakers to Spain

Urgent MoneySaving: Martin's Weekly Money Tips Email Archive


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JazII said:


> Well this is interesting.......despite low exchange rates this illustration will hopefully encourage holidaymakers to Spain
> 
> Urgent MoneySaving: Martin's Weekly Money Tips Email Archive


Wow! I'd like to know more about that shopping basket. It makes Spain look really cheap!


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Wow! I'd like to know more about that shopping basket. It makes Spain look really cheap!


Doesn't it just (and I agree it's a shame they don't include actual content). It maybe a little over zealous however I hope it has a positive impact on Spanish tourism


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well I think, certainly in the UK that the mood is very much that that they've suffered thru this recession now for two years, not spent, not had holidays, were promised a "BBQ summer" last year that didnt happen, have had a grim winter..... So this summer I think people are thinking "sod it!· we're having a holiday!!!! Spain is still a short, relatively cheap flight and guaranteed sunshine!!

So I think it'll be a good year!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well I think, certainly in the UK that the mood is very much that that they've suffered thru this recession now for two years, not spent, not had holidays, were promised a "BBQ summer" last year that didnt happen, have had a grim winter..... So this summer I think people are thinking "sod it!· we're having a holiday!!!! Spain is still a short, relatively cheap flight and guaranteed sunshine!!
> 
> So I think it'll be a good year!!!
> 
> ...


I think it'll be a good year too, basically because if I lived in the UK and had just had the recession that they'd had, plus the weather that they've had,:smow: I'd be ready for a holiday in Spain :whoo:


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Wow! I'd like to know more about that shopping basket. It makes Spain look really cheap!


I am not surprised. Well Spain is really cheap, I'm always amazed when people claim shopping wouldnt be much of a difference. We came here roughly one year ago. Our living standard and the food we eat did not change at all.

Before we came we spent roughly 130-150 Pounds a week shopping at Tesco for two adults, 1 cat and 1 dog.

Since we're here we gained another dog (40kg) and spend on average not more than 90-100€ a week.

So just imagine the savings on a self catering holiday, together with cheap flights Spain seems to be the ideal holiday destination


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Seb* said:


> I am not surprised. Well Spain is really cheap, I'm always amazed when people claim shopping wouldnt be much of a difference. We came here roughly one year ago. Our living standard and the food we eat did not change at all.
> 
> Before we came we spent roughly 130-150 Pounds a week shopping at Tesco for two adults, 1 cat and 1 dog.
> 
> ...


Back to the good old days, right??!

I can't really compare costs 'cos when I go to the UK we stay with my sister and we go out a lot (Just like those guests on the other thread!) but it always seems _*really expensive*_ to do what we want to do which is use public transport  (look at those prices), go to the pub, get some sandwiches, have a meal out with my parents....


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

You know if you sign up to friends of the paradores you can end up staying at a parador from around €60 a night, and also at the moment there are some at €45. Some of these government sponsored paradores are incredible

Paradores de Turismo


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Back to the good old days, right??!


Maybe not just yet but I believe it's a definite move in the right direction



Pesky Wesky said:


> it always seems _*really expensive*_ to do what we want to do which is use public transport  (look at those prices), go to the pub, get some sandwiches, have a meal out with my parents....


As you say, public transport is so *expensive in the UK*. Over in Spain it's as cheap as chips as is a meal out or a cake and coffee with friends 

Yes, I agree comparatively speaking your money stretches much further over in Spain


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> You know if you sign up to friends of the paradores you can end up staying at a parador from around €60 a night, and also at the moment there are some at €45. Some of these government sponsored paradores are incredible
> 
> Paradores de Turismo


Yes they sure are, one of our friends booked a holiday a few years back and for the duration of said event stayed in different paradores across Spain. The standard of accommodation (based on what they told us) was very high despite prices being reasonable 

Hey we should all offer our services to the Spanish tourist board.....that is one thing I've noticed the average Spanish biz in not good at, marketing (even state run services like Tourism could be delivered to the target audience is a more effective way)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

JazII said:


> Yes they sure are, one of our friends booked a holiday a few years back and for the duration of said event stayed in different paradores across Spain. The standard of accommodation (based on what they told us) was very high despite prices being reasonable
> 
> Hey we should all offer our services to the Spanish tourist board.....that is one thing I've noticed the average Spanish biz in not good at, marketing (even state run services like Tourism could be delivered to the target audience is a more effective way)


Give me "Turismo Rural" over Paradores any day. Beautiful properties, great food and a great welcome for the most part. I've gone to a parador a year for 12 years and don't really like them. They are run by the government and it shows they are funcionarios, and are extremely expensive if you can't get an offer. Just my opinion. I know other people, like Stravinsky love them. However, the fact that I go with my 7 inlaws and their children may have smth to do with my perception...

And totally agree, Spanish biz, in particulay small businesses are not good at publicity, marketing...Well, not good at it, posively bad at it I would say.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Give me "Turismo Rural" over Paradores any day. Beautiful properties, great food and a great welcome for the most part. I've gone to a parador a year for 12 years and don't really like them. They are run by the government and it shows they are funcionarios, and are extremely expensive if you can't get an offer. Just my opinion. I know other people, like Stravinsky love them. However, the fact that I go with my 7 inlaws and their children may have smth to do with my perception...
> 
> And totally agree, Spanish biz, in particulay small businesses are not good at publicity, marketing...Well, not good at it, posively bad at it I would say.


I wouldnt say love comes into it. As I say I can get a room for €60 wich is far better than a hotel elsewhere. You have to choose the ones carefully though, as some of them arent really that different.

I also go to a lot of hostel type hotels, so its not all paradores


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> . You have to choose the ones carefully though, as some of them arent really that different.
> 
> I also go to a lot of hostel type hotels, so its not all paradores


Agree with that!

I liked Zamora as it was a bit different and it was a very nice town and area (we went in the Spring) and I think Tordesillas was in a good location. This year we're going to the Granja Segovia, which has opened fairly recently and is a bit more modern I think. The Granja itself is lovely. I've been loads of times 'cos it's near us and is well worth a visit at any time of the year. I've never been in the Palace, so I hope to go this time, but the gardens are beautiful, as is the town around the palace which used to house all the workers. Now it's a town in it's own right with cobbled streets, gifty type shops, but normal shops like a chemists etc, cafés, restaurants, lots of shadey trees. If you can go when the fountains are working it's amazing. The fountains are only on a few days a year, so you have look up the dates, but I really recommend that trip. Some of the fountains are like 3 story buildings!!
However, due to the amount of snow we've had this year about 200 trees in the gardens were damaged and they were closed to the public for a while as it was too dangerous to go in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> I wouldnt say love comes into it. As I say I can get a room for €60 wich is far better than a hotel elsewhere. You have to choose the ones carefully though, as some of them arent really that different.
> 
> I also go to a lot of hostel type hotels, so its not all paradores


60/person or 60 total? I need a (nice) weekend getaway...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

halydia said:


> 60/person or 60 total? I need a (nice) weekend getaway...


€60 total, if you are an amigo it is normally b&b


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

JazII said:


> Well this is interesting.......despite low exchange rates this illustration will hopefully encourage holidaymakers to Spain
> 
> Urgent MoneySaving: Martin's Weekly Money Tips Email Archive


 
Here is the link to the origional article.

http://www.royalmailgroup.com/portal/rmg/content1?catId=75500730&mediaId=98000759


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nina874 said:


> Here is the link to the origional article.
> 
> http://www.royalmailgroup.com/portal/rmg/content1?catId=75500730&mediaId=98000759


Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

When was the last time anyone paid £1.15 (1.27€) for a litre or 1.5L of still mineral water in a supermarket? It's usually less than 2€ for SIX large bottles of supermarket's own brand or 3€ for a marque like Font Vella?
You pay that much only in a small grocery store.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I suppose this might be Advertising, we dropped our B&B rates to 30 euros for a twin en-suite room, and decided to charge extra for breakfast, so people on a lower budget could buy and prepare their own in the kitchen. People seem to prefer to do it that way!!


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

nina874 said:


> Here is the link to the origional article.
> 
> http://www.royalmailgroup.com/portal/rmg/content1?catId=75500730&mediaId=98000759


Actually I think this is the current one ftp://ftp.royalmail.com/Downloads/public/ctf/pw/holidaycostsbarometer.pdf for 2010


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I had to do my airport run this morning. The arrivals board on my PC has doubled in size, and when I got to the airport it was so busy. OH said his flight was full to bursting and there were several other full planes arriving. It certainly felt very positive there. We then went to Torremolinos this afternoon and again that was packed. We managed to find a parking space, but it wasnt easy and the bars and restaurants were all full, the paths were crowded and again there was a really positive feel. I know its a holiday week coming up but still only March. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well I think, certainly in the UK that the mood is very much that that they've suffered thru this recession now for two years, not spent, not had holidays, were promised a "BBQ summer" last year that didnt happen, have had a grim winter..... So this summer I think people are thinking "sod it!· we're having a holiday!!!! Spain is still a short, relatively cheap flight and guaranteed sunshine!!
> 
> So I think it'll be a good year!!!
> 
> ...


Seems like our predictions are wrong - at least according to this

Spain On The Wane: Most Popular Easter Destinations For Brits


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Seems like our predictions are wrong - at least according to this
> 
> Spain On The Wane: Most Popular Easter Destinations For Brits



Whoever wrote that wasnt at Málaga airport on Sunday!

Jo xxx


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

jojo said:


> Whoever wrote that wasnt at Málaga airport on Sunday!
> 
> Jo xxx


It seems BA agree with our positive predictions too hence why they are increasing flights to Spain:

British Airways,Barcelona,Spain - {Travel Daily News}

As does the Mirror:

Holidays Costa less as Britons head back to Spain - mirror.co.uk


----------

